# Can anyone give ideas on breed? (German Shepherd, Husky, Norweigan Elkhound?)



## yepstillalive (Jul 25, 2013)

My partner and I adopted a puppy from a rescue in Minneosta and we aren't sure what breed she is. We often get questions from friends or random people asking what she is and we have no idea.

The rescue's best guess (and the listing on petfinder) was German Shepherd/Husky mix. Additionally, the resuce said the mother was a black German shepherd of medium size.

A coworker saw Nyx and said Norwegian Elkhound. Thoughts?

I found a picture of what I think is the mother also online through the rescue:








These are pictures of Nyx:













Left: ~13 weeks Right: ~10 weeks

Edit: at the vet she weighed at 8.6lbs.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

I don't see GSD, Husky, or Norwegian Elkhound at all. I thought I saw some Akita, but not sure. The Spitz breeds aren't coming to my mind, dangit. But your pup is very cute!


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

I agree with the akita inu guess! I especially see it in the 10 week picture. I'm gonna say akita x GSD.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I dunno. Mom looks like a typical black GSD, and that pup is exactly like every GSD x husky mix I've ever seen, and it's a popular mix for whatever reason.


----------



## frillint (Jul 12, 2009)

Not sure why its a popular mix, but my husky/shep is the smartest dog i have ever met and boy he is smart as a whip. Doesnt give up until he gets whatever it is your trying to teach.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I see GSDxhusky.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Dunno... but puppy sure is cute.


----------



## yepstillalive (Jul 25, 2013)

She's growing pretty quickly now and she's also catching on fast to obedience. =)

She's learned sit, lay down, kennel, and stay (for short periods of time without distance). We're working on teaching her to "leave it". Hoping it'll help since we have two cats. One cat ignores her completely. The other cat messes with her and plays with her. Of course, the 15lb bengal is content to beat up on the 9lb puppy, but at some point puppy will get bigger and the cat may regret it. (Cat is an adoption from a shelter and is front declawed)







This was shortly after we brought her home, so about 10 wks old.







This was same day as we adopted her, about 10 wks old.







A few days ago, so somewhere around 13wks.







Also 13wks







And still 13wks.

So far she loves to pull on her leash, so leash manners are a work in progress. She is smart and loves to cuddle. She understands "Off" and "No". 

Thanks everyone for the thoughts! the boyfriend is really excited about the possible akita mix. He seems to want a large dog. =)


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

What a cute pup, yepstillalive! Congratulations on your new addition. Cute name, too, Nyx.


----------

